# Trovoada em Alcochete 13-11-11



## JoãoPT (13 Nov 2011 às 14:25)

Aqui fica um vídeo da trovoada da passada madrugada.


Caíram alguns raios perto daqui e um deles caiu mesmo perto, mais ou menos a uns 370 metros. 

Houve um raio, que embora não tenha caído muito perto, foi perto o suficiente para sentir um calor intenso ao mesmo tempo que vi o relâmpago, nunca tinha sentido nada igual!  Infelizmente não o apanhei em vídeo..

Durante a trovoada o vento fez-se sempre sentir e durante alguns instantes a chuva caiu de forma torrencial.


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 14:43)

Belo estrondo aos 4:31


----------



## Brunomc (13 Nov 2011 às 18:06)

O relâmpago dos 4:31 caiu a uns 100 ou 200 metros daí, nota-se que o tempo entre o relâmpago e o trovão é só de 1 segundo


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Nov 2011 às 18:23)

Sim, realmente fui um bocado modesto, mas não foram 100 metros, pois ainda há um ligeiro atraso, aposto sim para os 200.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Nov 2011 às 18:48)

JoãoPT disse:


> Aqui fica um vídeo da trovoada da passada madrugada.
> 
> Trovoada 13-11-2011      - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------

